# Most attractive male musicians



## quietfire

I remember being really attracted to Charlie Siem. I think I've grown out of it.

Who are the most attractive male musicians?


----------



## Merl

Me.............................................!!!!


----------



## quietfire

Merl said:


> Me.............................................!!!!


Show us pics


----------



## Pugg

Did you made another thread on this or am I dreaming?


----------



## Pugg

Sorry was confused about the male female thing.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Pugg said:


> Sorry was confused about the male female thing.


So was I! That made the wedding night awkward.


----------



## Judith

Dare I say it! I think you all know who I'm nominating!!!

Joshua Bell!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Your music taste is way better Vaneyes.


----------



## quietfire

Judith said:


> Dare I say it! I think you all know who I'm nominating!!!
> 
> Joshua Bell!


Oh yes, he looked good when he was young. Not sure about how he looks now


----------



## Pugg

quietfire said:


> Oh yes, he looked good when he was young. Not sure about how he looks now


Older, way older.


----------



## quietfire

Pugg said:


> Older, way older.












I know you probably don't feel the same way. But damn, either this angle is really good for him, but he melts me into a puddle in this picture.


----------



## Pugg

quietfire said:


> I know you probably don't feel the same way. But damn, either this angle is really good for him, but he melts me into a puddle in this picture.


This is a older pic as in years ago.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> This is a older pic as in years ago.


He's matured so nicely now!


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> This is a older pic as in years ago.


Trued can be said , you are right .


----------



## Phil loves classical

Vaneyes said:


>


He gets my vote for hunkiness. Now I learned something new of some of the members.


----------



## kirolak

I have to laugh, this is so sweet. . . looks don't equal talent or insight, but in both departments, it's Hvorostovsky for me, followed by Ali Arango Marcano (from Cuba, wonderful, humble classical guitarist)


----------



## Pugg

I do like Jan, he's such a nice boy and foremost, he's playing exceptional good.


----------



## bestellen

I think - Joshua Bell!


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

I don't have a thing for old people, but seeing Leonard Bernstein's aged face always seemed to brighten my mood.


----------



## Boot Hamilton

Pugg said:


> Sorry was confused about the male female thing.


So is the Trumpster...


----------



## Pugg

Boot Hamilton said:


> So is the Trumpster...


Ouch........................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Need more words


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Now for a really attractive one


----------

